

Show HN: A status dashboard for the NYC power grid - jpettersson
http://nycpowerstatus.com/

======
krschultz
Hmm, I'm not sure I would say "At the moment 0% of Con Edison's Customers in
Manhattan are Without Power". I currently have 4 people staying with me
because their power is out in Battery Park, Chelsea, and Gramercy. It is
definitely an improvement (I didn't have power or water until yesterday
morning), but it's not over yet.

Looking at the ConEd official power outage map, they list roughly 10,000
people in Manhattan without power.

~~~
jpettersson
The ConEd data is a nested set of areas where each Area the fields:
total_customers, customers_out. It seems there's a discrepancy between the
number of customers_out for Manhattan and the sum of customers_out for
Manhattans's sub areas.

I've decided to trust the sum of the individual sub areas instead, working on
a fix.

------
greenyoda
Interesting data. It looks like not much restoration work has been going on in
Queens: 86449 offline to begin, and still 73599 offline. And they tell me my
power is going to be out until the 9th...

Does the "coned" gem use some public API that ConEd has, or does it just
scrape their web site?

Note: "burough" should be "borough".

~~~
jrockway
_Does the "coned" gem use some public API that ConEd has, or does it just
scrape their web site?_

<https://github.com/ckundo/coned/blob/master/lib/coned.rb#L12>

~~~
jgv
coned has some endpoints
<https://twitter.com/ckundo/status/265610079783514112>

------
ckundo
Perfect example of why to opensource your work; I never could have made this
awesome design. Great work!

------
idan
Neat.

How did you get google to serve up a white tileset? Or did you generate your
own?

~~~
etcet
[http://gmaps-
samples-v3.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/styledmaps/...](http://gmaps-
samples-v3.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/styledmaps/wizard/index.html)

Turn the saturation down. This was found with 10 seconds worth of searching by
the way.

~~~
idan
I don't know what search terms you used, but I got lost in a thicket of docs
on generating and uploading entirely custom tilesets, which I was hoping not
to have to do.

Thanks for the link, less so for the snark!

~~~
etcet
My search term was "greyscale google maps" and I'm sorry for the snark!

~~~
idan
Civility on HN. Faith in humanity, restored!

------
danso
Why does clicking on the Lower East Side green bubble (why is the bubble
green, as that seems to correspond to a 0 percent outage in the text) take me
to the Greenwich Village page?

I guess the bigger criticism is...the map view could use some work and given
the non-officialness of neighborhood boundaries, maybe a map view isn't the
most useful?

